# Birth control for Deer!?



## buckfynn (May 7, 2011)

> Maryland has become the first state to approve the use of Gonacon, a deer birth control product, but the state's director of wildlife said Friday he can't imagine it ever being used in what he termed the open landscape.
> "This is the only immuno-contraceptive for deer that has federal approval," said Paul Peditto, director of the Wildlife and Heritage Service. "It was developed by the U.S. Department of Agriculture and is registered with the Environmental Protection Agency.


Read the rest here.

I heard this news on the radio today and checked it out later on the internet.

Crazy isn't it?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not surprised. This is goverment at it's finest. It is still beyond me why these states can't see the financial side of selling hunting licenses. If the population is so great, then sell more lisenses and add monies to the state coffers.

Politics is the ruination the this great country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If I am correct which I may not be. This for use in cities like mine where residents are up in arms about the deer and a few are totally opposed to hunting in any way.

I suggested allowing me to dart them and move them to my farm !! Never got a straight answer..


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I bet thats not the last we'll here of this! Mindless idiots!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

buckfynn said:


> Read the rest here.
> 
> I heard this news on the radio today and checked it out later on the internet.
> 
> Crazy isn't it?


 I say mandatory birth control for politicians AND their offspring, we can name it politicon, but instead of shooting a dart, we can use the real thing and save the 1000$


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a birth control pill for 'em and it only costs $1.00 and goes about 3,500 fps. This is just to make the yuppie tree huggers happy. They were talking about it in Michigan until they added up the cost and changed alot of minds quick !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Condoms...hand them out for free at every corner tree.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When morons and idiots meet !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Condoms...hand them out for free at every corner tree.


There's more chance of deer wearing them than some people that need too!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Ain't that the truth.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LMBO Deer Condoms!! Oh Lordy y'all are Killin me here!!! I agree Sell more Bowhunting License Put more money in the coffers for these same Elected officials to Waste on Stupid Ideas! Educated Fools Will be the Downfall of this Great Country!! Makes me Sick!! Bones they could Hire a few good men to inject those 3500 fps pills and put some money in our pockets too after all they are the one needing a service! Why should we pay them when they should be Paying US!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen Richard !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X2 Richard !


----------

